# Which bars?



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm currently running Ritchey Pro Anotomic bars with SRAM Force. I'm spending more time in the drops and am contemplating switching over to some shallow drop non-anotomic (round bend) bars.

Anyone use Force or Rival with non-anotomic bars? how's the transition to the hoods? Any picts?


----------



## allons-y (Nov 15, 2006)

i just set up rival on a pair of ritchey wcs classic drop bars.

its too new to comment on, but the transition is fine. im still dialing things in up there though. 

pic of it as i set it up should be in my user gallery (its the bike)

since then i have rotated the bars out, and moved the levers back a bit.


----------



## bbirkeland (Feb 16, 2007)

I mounted Force on the FSA K-wing bars which are not round like you ask but it worked great at the transition. The one suggestion I will make which I just learned from a mechanic at the ToC in San Jose was that if you mount SRAM on a carbon bar make sure to test for the right location and then use an emory cloth to take shine off bar where lever mounts clamp to bar. Otherwise you can get slippage and the brakes may lock when applied while descending and hitting a large bump in road. Take it from me because it happened to me in the Santa Cruz Mountains.
Good luck. I think all will be fine!


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

I use them with some 3T Biomorphe XL's. I have a short finger reach, so these have worked the best for me....Carbon, shallow drop, wing top and round enough in the drops that I can actually reach the brakes...

The Flash


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

*Classic Bend + Force = Nirvana*

Thanks for the tip. I picked up a set of Ritchey WCS Classic Shallow Drop bars off the Serotta Forum several weeks ago. What a great match with SRAM Force. I'd recommend this combo to anyone who has issues with lever reach and small hands. They go together very nicely and shifting from the drops is a breeze...


----------



## bbirkeland (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey Steve O
Glad you scored a set of Ritchey carbon bars. My lbs clued me in that in addition to sanding off any gloss where the brake levers mount it is a great idea to use either FSA or Ritchey's "glue". This prevents slippage of the lever on the bar which could lead to the lever not completely releasing and the caliper not completely opening while descending a steep grade and hitting a bump/pothole at the same time. 
Trust me I experienced this twice and the second time I had to lay the rig down in a big pile of leaves. Kinda scary but luckily all is ok from the crash.
Good luck and have fun!


----------

